# An Uber/Lyft tips sign you can use



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Hey guys, so time to give back to the forum.

Started driving Lyft a month or so ago, finished the bonus and was happy with the tips I was getting. Unfortunately driving this week with Uber... has been far different.

Was looking to add a tips sign but the ones I found online were either too in the face or not super classy. So went out and made one for myself that I laminated and have hanging from the two front seats for the rear seat passengers.

Here is the image that is a nice 4x6. Feel free to use it.

http://www.wealthyiq.com/2016/12/26/tips-sign-use-lyftuber/


----------



## Uberjeff1990 (Dec 26, 2016)

Have any customers complained that you have it? Do they actually tip after seeing the sign? How if at all does it affect your rating?

Im new to uber and had thought about this ideal but i dont think were allowed to solicit tips from the customers. I did have a guy give me a $6.00 tip on my 3rd trip i did tell him it wasnt necessary since all payments where processed through the app but he insisted i take it because it was Christmas eve.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Uberjeff1990 said:


> Have any customers complained that you have it? Do they actually tip after seeing the sign? How if at all does it affect your rating?
> 
> Im new to uber and had thought about this ideal but i dont think were allowed to solicit tips from the customers. I did have a guy give me a $6.00 tip on my 3rd trip i did tell him it wasnt necessary since all payments where processed through the app but he insisted i take it because it was Christmas eve.


Got a $20 tip yesterday in large part because of it.

With Lyft, it just encourages an already acceptable thing.

With Uber... it gives you an opening to talk about tips and how UBER screws the driver.

You are CRAZY NOT to accept tips.

As I tell riders, Tips are what makes the difference between a profitable and an unprofitable ride.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberjeff1990 said:


> Have any customers complained that you have it? Do they actually tip after seeing the sign? How if at all does it affect your rating?
> 
> Im new to uber and had thought about this ideal but i dont think were allowed to solicit tips from the customers. I did have a guy give me a $6.00 tip on my 3rd trip i did tell him it wasnt necessary since all payments where processed through the app but he insisted i take it because it was Christmas eve.


I have two sign, one is my tablet other is overhead by moonroof. 4.91 rating, they do help

Never reject a tip, ever! NEVER!

There is zero chances of geintroubl trouble for accepting a tip, say thank you and jam those bills into your wallet.


----------



## Uberjeff1990 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for the advice on tips uber says in one part that we have to tell them that its not necessary but on another part of it in the help section it says if they offer it we can take it. Like i said im new at this first night was Christmas eve 4 trips and 50 buck for 2.5 hours with a 6 dollar tip so i felt very good about my first night average hourly was about 18 so like i said not bad at least for me


----------



## Uberjeff1990 (Dec 26, 2016)

But i do like the OP sign. Not in your face at all so i think i will use it as well.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I have two sign, one is my tablet other is overhead by moonroof. 4.91 rating, they do help
> 
> Never reject a tip, ever! NEVER!
> 
> There is zero chances of geintroubl trouble for accepting a tip, say thank you and jam those bills into your wallet.


Any pictures of how it is on the moonroof?!?!

Never considered that.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

i bought these they work great!

got tons of people tipping and it comes with 3 signs hella cheap and work

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112084996063?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

Maksim said:


> Hey guys, so time to give back to the forum.
> 
> Started driving Lyft a month or so ago, finished the bonus and was happy with the tips I was getting. Unfortunately driving this week with Uber... has been far different.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I'm snobby but I actually like the way it looks.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Maksim said:


> Any pictures of how it is on the moonroof?!?!
> 
> Never considered that.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

My tablet background for the holidays


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

tips.... but greatly appreciated? Grammar does not make sense... a tad. =)


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I added a tip sign and it immediately paid for itself. Educate the pax and see your tips go up


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


>


aren't you afraid someone will try to steal your tablet?


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> My tablet background for the holidays


tips but greatly appreciated? does not mke sense.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tee hee said:


> tips but greatly appreciated? does not mke sense.


I had changed it on the final version, I had two versions I was trying one that had "Tips" then in smaller words "Are Not Required" then "But..."

On the final version, I removed "Are Not Required..." and changed "but" to "Are"



tee hee said:


> aren't you afraid someone will try to steal your tablet?


There is an 6 inch thick elastic band that wraps around the headrest attached with a 6x5 patch of industrial velcro. The tablet is attached to that band with a similar patch of industrial velcro. Even the slightest attempt to remove the tablet will create an unmistakable velcro alarm.

No one will be able to remove that tablet from the velcro without alerting me. If they were going to be a thief, they'd rob me regardless of the tablet or not. Haven't had an issue yet. I've had it for at least 400 rides so far and not a single person has even attempted to remove it.

No, I'm not worried.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

tee hee said:


> aren't you afraid someone will try to steal your tablet?


It should be insured.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

i got these on ebay already got tons of people tipping!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112084996063?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Uberjeff1990 said:


> Have any customers complained that you have it? Do they actually tip after seeing the sign? How if at all does it affect your rating?
> 
> Im new to uber and had thought about this ideal but i dont think were allowed to solicit tips from the customers. I did have a guy give me a $6.00 tip on my 3rd trip i did tell him it wasnt necessary since all payments where processed through the app but he insisted i take it because it was Christmas eve.


no complaint and just pure tip

even they complaint uber allows ur just losing money if u dont got a sign


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Maksim said:


> Hey guys, so time to give back to the forum.
> 
> Started driving Lyft a month or so ago, finished the bonus and was happy with the tips I was getting. Unfortunately driving this week with Uber... has been far different.
> 
> ...


The vehicle in the photo looks like it would be too old to even qualify for Uber.
What is the year and model of the car where this interior was shot ?!?


----------



## ThatUberChick (Dec 22, 2016)

SuperStar3000 said:


> The vehicle in the photo looks like it would be too old to even qualify for Uber.
> What is the year and model of the car where this interior was shot ?!?


lol that that's your concern here


----------



## FightingFungus (Oct 24, 2016)

What percentage of uber riders tip with those signs? With out those signs it's probably 10% for me. If those signs encourage 30% of riders to tip than that is great.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

FightingFungus said:


> What percentage of uber riders tip with those signs? With out those signs it's probably 10% for me. If those signs encourage 30% of riders to tip than that is great.


Im at about 1 of 3


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


>


I've seen somewhere else but can't find it, the Free Services thing opens up and has some apps to chose from right? What app do you use to create this image?


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

I think it's a bad idea to mention 5 stars. Many of these signs make that the headline.

If you have an established rating, a 5 star doesn't help you much. Tips help you tremendously. So don't say to pax, "hey, I'd like a 5* and/or a tip." Say, "I'd like a tip."


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I've seen somewhere else but can't find it, the Free Services thing opens up and has some apps to chose from right? What app do you use to create this image?


It's a pretty simple setup.

That's just a background image I made. I'm in marketing/graphics so that's what I do for my 9-5 job. I used Photoshop CS5. Here's the NYE graphic I used.










Then I have icons on the bottom: YouTube | Hulu | Chrome

Though Hulu was a 3 monthy free trial, not many used it so I won't be paying for it. Probably replace it with Pandora or Spotify.

I then hid all the icons, all of them, except those three then password protected ALL APPs except for those 3.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> It's a pretty simple setup.
> 
> That's just a background image I made. I'm in marketing/graphics so that's what I do for my 9-5 job. I used Photoshop CS5. Here's the NYE graphic I used.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I made this little ditty a few days ago and yesterday I made $50 in tips doing X, and last night made about $10 on a slow Monday night.










I then used the app GoKiosk which did cost me $13 to lock everything down and add the Spotify app, which everyone loves, everyone so far has been very respectful of volume. I think in part when you hand someone an AUX cord you are in essence handing them control of your car, whereas when I allow someone to use my Spotify app on my tablet, I'm still in control of that tablet. Time will tell though.










Also interesting is I picked up a PI who was hiding in the bushes lol. Took him through the drive-thru and all he had was Android Pay and they didn't take that. Lucky me I had just bought the contact-less card reader from Square, and I paid for the meal and then charged him for it. He added $5 to the tab for helping him out.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The app seems to simplify what I do manually. May be more practical for Apple users who cannot hide icons as easily as Android users. Or users that do not have a dedicated device for this use, so they can use Go Kiosk without having to mess with their standard setup.

One app I'm looking for is a slideshow app that is linkable. Meaning, if they click on the picture, it takes them to something...

So i can have a slide that mentions "Music" and if they click on it, it goes to... YouTube...

Another slide that mentions tipping and making it opens up the Square reader.

Etc....


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

My Cadillac SRX came with the Rear-Seat Entertainment system... Basically a DVD Player and a 6" LCD display on the back of the center console.... I just made a 1 minute long, 6 slide powerpoint with some fancy animations and burned it to a DVD... It plays all night on loop... about 50% of passengers comment on it "Wow High Tech!" or, "I've never seen this in an uber before, is this a new thing?" "How'd you get your picture on there?!" and atleast 30% of pax ask "What's Uber Eats?"

Slide1: Welcome to my Uber (lists vehicle specs... shows pic of Car, and my picture)
Slide2: Please don't hesitate to ask for any of the following: Scenic Routes, Tours, Music, Air, Sunroof etc
Slide3: Ratings... 5 Star service? We hope so... "Did you know that rating less than 5 stars will decrease my overall rating?" - This is mostly aimed at the people that think 4 stars is still good...
Slide4: Tips: "A tip is not included in your fare, tips are not required, but are always appreciated!"
Slide5: USB/Ports/Chargers Available Below the screen (with an arrow)
Slide6: Coming Soon - Uber Eats


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> The app seems to simplify what I do manually. May be more practical for Apple users who cannot hide icons as easily as Android users. Or users that do not have a dedicated device for this use, so they can use Go Kiosk without having to mess with their standard setup.
> 
> One app I'm looking for is a slideshow app that is linkable. Meaning, if they click on the picture, it takes them to something...
> 
> ...


I'm an iPhone person so droids are new to me. I wish I had spent more time looking around before buying Go Kiosk because you can't arrange the icons which really sucks

I wish Square could create a front end only app, so I could do that to. Just add a custom tipping page and run it through Square


----------



## skmedlin79 (Jan 26, 2017)

Found this one... bright & colorful....


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I'm an iPhone person so droids are new to me. I wish I had spent more time looking around before buying Go Kiosk because you can't arrange the icons which really sucks
> 
> I wish Square could create a front end only app, so I could do that to. Just add a custom tipping page and run it through Square


Lesson 1. A "Droid" is the model name of a phone. "Android" is the name of an operating system. It would be like calling an iPhone an "iOS," no matter what model the iPhone is. 

My sign says: " I gouged a passenger 75 bucks last night during a surge, so no tip is needed, but appreciated."


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

skmedlin79 said:


> Found this one... bright & colorful....


That sign is just too busy. The more simple the better and if you're using s tip sign, you want the focus to be on the fact that tips aren't included and are appreciated blah blah blah. All the rest of this sign just gets in the way of the message we need to spread to riders.


----------



## terrifiedanimal (Jun 22, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Im at about 1 of 3


Really? A third of your passengers tip? In San Francisco? You're joking, right? You should get tips from at least half of your passengers.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

VegasR said:


> I think it's a bad idea to mention 5 stars. Many of these signs make that the headline.
> 
> If you have an established rating, a 5 star doesn't help you much. Tips help you tremendously. So don't say to pax, "hey, I'd like a 5* and/or a tip." Say, "I'd like a tip."


Agreed ! Ef' the 5 star ! Those dont pay my bills !


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I just had a tip sign brainstorm !

In larger, bolder font, it will say the obvious and basic, "Tips are never required, but are greatly appreciated"

But underneath that, in smaller, lighter font it will say, "Stop at a fast food place" ? Awesome ! I'll take a hamburger and fries please ☺ Thank you.

And..... "Stop by the convenience store" ? Sure ! A drink and a bag of chips would be great ☺
But in parentheses, in small serious font, in will say, (no fast food or conveniance store stops after 12:30 am)

And maybe below that, "Yes, i love driving for Uber, if only it paid enough"


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Printing our own signs should be really easy, with a cheap home printer. And with whatever font, style, color, etc.
But does anyone have any ideas on where to get clear vinyl pouches to put them in ?


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Or, "Stop at a fast food place ? Sure ! How did you know i was hungry" ? Wait.... is it because i drive for Uber" ?

I think these kinds of quips, while they might sound funny, will open up the dialog to explain how we drive for chump change, and tips make a huge difference, with whether or not we can make it by....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> I just had a tip sign brainstorm !
> 
> In larger, bolder font, it will say the obvious and basic, "*Tips are* *never required*, but are greatly appreciated"
> 
> ...


My philosophy is, why give them an out when they already have plenty of excuses not to tip?

By stating that tips are greatly appreciated, it implies that tips are not required.

If tips were required, it would state that it was required and is no longer just appreciated...

I believe in keeping the message positive...Positive Reinforcement!


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> My philosophy is, why give them an out when they already have plenty of excuses not to tip?
> 
> By stating that tips are greatly appreciated, it implies that tips are not required.
> 
> ...


My philosophy is just to be honest. Tips "are not" required, and im not trying to make them think they are.

Personally speaking, if i felt like somebody was trying to make me think i had to tip, I'd be like, ef' you buddy ! But if the guy was totally honest, and said, tips are not required.... but im struggling over here, and anything helps, I'd be MUCH more likely to give that guy a tip.

I just want them to think about "Tips" and to know and understant Uber drivers are working for chicken scratch, and anything helps.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> My philosophy is just to be honest. Tips "are not" required, and im not trying to make them think they are.
> 
> Personally speaking, if i felt like somebody was trying to make me think i had to tip, I'd be like, ef' you buddy ! But if the guy was totally honest, and said, tips are not required.... but *im struggling over here, and anything helps*, I'd be MUCH more likely to give that guy a tip.
> 
> I just want them to think about "Tips" and to know and understant Uber drivers are working for chicken scratch, and anything helps.


So you'd rather beg then just keep the message simple?

I'm not telling anyone that tips are required. There is nothing dishonesty in that statement, I'm not lying to anyone. I'm just not adding extra verbiage in there that gives people an easy out. By saying that tips are appreciate you are already implying that tips are not required, you're basically saying the same thing twice.

In marketing, you want your message to be short, clean and simple. You also don't want to repeat yourself and by adding that preamble to the statement with "Tips are never required..." you are just giving them just enough of an out to not tip.

But what do I know, my best tipping rate in a single non-holiday is 70%...


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I think a sign which says "Tip" anywhere on it, takes away that easy out you refer to, no matter how you word it 

And btw, im kind if surprised that you have a problem with the few extra words, "are never required"..... But yet you said nothing about my little statements about fast food and convenience store stops....

Although i want to reiterate, font styles, sizes and colors can be used to push the major points, abd lighten others.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> I think a sign which says "Tip" anywhere on it, takes away that easy out you refer to, no matter how you word it
> 
> And btw, im kind if surprised that you have a problem with the few extra words, "are never required"..... But yet you said nothing about my little statements about fast food and convenience store stops....
> 
> Although i want to reiterate, font styles, sizes and colors can be used to push the major points, abd lighten others.


You'd be surprised with how people read into marketing messages. I'm in Marketing and Graphics for my 9-5. I spend half my week developing marketing messages, which I make multiple versions with different verbiage, and I send them to different, small groups in our mailing lists. I analyze how many people click on the emails with different types of headlines, how many people will click on a link within the email with different wording, to attempt to perfect the marketing message before I launch an email campaign to the whole of our mailing list.

I take the same approach for my tipping signs. When I first put it up, I had that same statement "Tips are not required..." and ya know what? Nada. Barely any tippers. When I took that statement off, tips started to increase. When I did further tweeks over the last few months, they continue to improve. I'm always looking at ways to improve the message to increase the tipping potential...

As for the others...I thought those were hilarious, if I allowed for Fast Food or Convinence store stops, it could make for a funny slide on my Tablet. I can actually picture a great looking graphic to show case that message in my head...


----------

